# ,

## E lena

!            ,    ,           ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 


  ,      .




> 


 ,   .




> 


           .      :   ,  ,    ,    ..




> ?


      ,   .

----------


## 123

> !            ,    ,           ?


......      ?      ? , ,      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ......      ?      ? , ,      ?


. 1 . 19    : "           ".

   .           .
       .

----------


## 123

> . 1 . 19    : "           ".
> 
>    .           .
>        .


  ,      ..
      ,  , , .

----------


## MissisY

> ,      ..
>       ,  , , .


    .

----------


## E lena

,            .   ,                 .    (),   ,    4     ,

----------


## Rahsch

> 4     ,


  .        .
   , , , ,   1,      "-",      ,       .

          ,      ,     .

----------


## 8442

> 


      ,     . , "             (   )"  ..
            (. N 5   ).

----------


## topalov

> 





> 


   .  -     .         ....
  -     ,    .
  ,   ?    ,        ?

----------


## margo46

> ?


   ,       ""  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## tat9718204

,       ,   ,     ,      ,         ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## 8442

> ,       ,   ,


                   .   , ,  .
  ,   ,      ,      ... ,     ,    ... ,  ,  ,     .     .

----------


## tat9718204

,         ,   .

----------


## skit50

> ,       ,   ,     ,      ,         ,    ,     ,      .


   ,     40     ,   ?   ,   ,     .?  ?

----------


## tat9718204

*skit50*,       ,          ,       .

----------


## Sand Rostov

,      "" .

    ,     (     )       .  , ,  ,   ,  ,     ,    -        , ,   (     "" ?).      ,    -          ,    ,        ....
  ,            - ,  - ,  (), //    ....    ! 
 ,     ,          .

      ,    (        "  "  " "),  -  (    -     ? .   .).

, ,  .   ,    . 
     -   . ,  ,     .    -  ( )  ,         .       (,  -  ),   .  - .   .   ?  ?        ?     ...  ,   ?     ,  ?    ,   ""   ...  -... 
   ,      !

:      ,       .  "", "", ,              ,      .   ,    ,      ,          . , ,    (   -       ).  ,  ""     , ..    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !            ,    ,           ?


1.         (, ,  -        )
2.   . ,   ,    ,     -        ?
3.   ?       .     -    .     .
4.      ?  ,   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,            .   ,                 .


   !

----------

15

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 15


...     !

----------


## Matany

> ,   .


        ?...            ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?...            ...


   -        ...

----------


## topalov

,      .
 ,             __ .

----------


## topalov

,         -  ,   .           -    ...

----------


## Nina V

,    ?     ?      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    ?     ?      ?


  ?             .
    .  -     ,     .

----------


## topalov

> ?      ?


   ,      ?

----------


## Nina V

> ,      ?


   ,     ? , , ?        ,      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     ?


, ,       ,    .




> ,      ?


     (    )    .       (   )     .

----------


## Nina V

> , ,       ,    .
> 
> 
> 
>      (    )    .       (   )     .


, ,    .

----------


## Svetlana_tlt

!          .

----------


## Rahsch

> !          .


-    ,
-   ,
-   ,
-   ,   ,
-    ,
-  .

----------


## margo46

, - -     19.01.2015           .?

----------

> , - -     19.01.2015           .?


    !      .  , ,  ,    ,      ...

----------


## ZlukaM

> , - -     19.01.2015           .?


   , , , .....   ...     ....        2013.,    2014.    -            .   ,   .

----------


## Tatianka!

!  ,      .         ,   .      ?

----------


## ZlukaM

> !  ,      .         ,   .      ?


 ,   .

----------


## topalov

*ZlukaM*, ...
          ?

----------


## Tatianka!

356  07.09.2016 :
17.           ()      ,         ()     ( -    )    ()           .

.: http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/pr...#ixzz4vpn1VRts

----------

,  .     .....
        .    .    (-  ).   -  ,   .  - ,  .  -     -. ? ,  . ,         .     .....

----------


## kedr1964

,   ,   ""  2-   :Abuse:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     ,        :yes:

----------


## Tatianka!

*kedr1964,* ,     :     ,        ?     ?        ,    ?

----------


## kedr1964

,    . ,      " ",

----------


## Tatianka!

*kedr1964,*    ,      100,    15. ?

----------


## kedr1964

,         ,        ,        :yes:

----------

....    ?    ?

----------


## Tatianka!

*kedr1964*  !!!

----------


## kedr1964

**,     "   ", "     ".   ,           , ,

----------

